# Colorado Rocky Mountain Bike tour



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

Anybody done this tour before? I've done BTC a few times and was thinking of trying something different. This one seems to be pretty new and is later in the year, which may be a bit higher temperatures. But, seems a bit longer and a bit more challenging. Any inputs/experience?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mikez28 said:


> Anybody done this tour before? I've done BTC a few times and was thinking of trying something different. This one seems to be pretty new and is later in the year, which may be a bit higher temperatures. But, seems a bit longer and a bit more challenging. Any inputs/experience?


Nope...have done Ride the Rockies 7 times and BTC once. Really there are only so many roads and passes to go over in CO. After a while they start repeating the routes. I look at these as more of a vacation than a challenge anymore--personally I think RTR is the better organized of the 2 though the BTC routes tend to be more challenging. Half the fun for me is to get to the host town and explore anyway. If I wanted a challenge I'd be doing double centuries.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've done BTC 5 times. The reason I originally chose BTC over Ride the Rockies is I know I'm in BTC (no lottery) and BTC is always a loop. On the last day, I can get in my car and go home without any logistical complications.

The BTC routes in the past have been very good, although part of the route this year was not great. To me, the route announced for 2008 is poor.

I always stay in motels and used Alpine Cycle Connection for this service. What always bothered me is I paid the BTC fee but Alpine did my bag transfer and also had to shuttle me to the motel in case the overnight was in a very small town. On those days, BTC did not provide shuttle service where we ended up. "We" being about 20% of the people riding the tour.

Now BTC has replaced Alpine Cycle with their own motel service and appears to have increased the prices substantially. But I hear that BTC pictures their tour as a "camper'" tour so they really don't care about us - the motel people - anyway.

If I get to ride a tour next summer, it'll definitely be the Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour. I've heard good things about the 2007 event which was their first year. 

The route for 2008 looks really challenging. I've ridden many of these roads before and look forward to riding them again!


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I did the BTC last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. If the Rt 9 portion is the part of the route you disliked I agree 100%. Some pretty surly drivers out there on that stretch. I camped and things went smooth, but I talked to some hotel people that were irritated in delays for their bags. I assume that the BTC is reponding to that criticism by taking care of it themselves. If they do as good a job with it as they did with everything else, I'd say that's going to be a good thing. 

To me I'd do any of the tours, with route and timing being the main decision makers. I'll ride anywhere, so if it's someplace I haven't been, that's a plus. The BTC last week of June was as hot as it gets, so the later ride doesn't worry me much. However, my summer starts going in lots of directions by then, so the late June slot is a bit more appealing right now. Also BTC has fewer letters to remember than CRMBT...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Woolbury said:


> but I talked to some hotel people that were irritated in delays for their bags. I assume that the BTC is reponding to that criticism by taking care of it themselves...


Not sure that's a good assumption. The only day my bags were a little late was the day we went over Loveland Pass. We arrived an hour before the rooms were ready and then saw people coming in with rain jackets on. That's when we learned of the hail storm on top of the pass. It's entirely possible that was the reason for the bags being a little late and even then, it wasn't by much.

BTC continues to overnight in some very small towns which have no motel facilities and very limited restaurant choices. That's quaint for campers on the meal plan, but it means a bus ride for the motel people. Again, that is typically over 300 people or about 20% of the tour.

CRMBT deliberately chooses a route which has overnight stops in towns with motels and restaurants. At least that's what their website says. And the route for 2008 looks great!

It's just a choice. I had lots of great years on BTC but Alpine Cycle was the "face" that I saw every day, got to know well, and depended on.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> It's just a choice. I had lots of great years on BTC but Alpine Cycle was the "face" that I saw every day, got to know well, and depended on.


By the time you add on all the extra $$ for motels and sherpas it gets pretty darn expensive. I always opt for outdoor camping and find my food on my own.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

MerlinAma said:


> Not sure that's a good assumption. The only day my bags were a little late was the day we went over Loveland Pass. We arrived an hour before the rooms were ready and then saw people coming in with rain jackets on. That's when we learned of the hail storm on top of the pass. It's entirely possible that was the reason for the bags being a little late and even then, it wasn't by much.
> 
> BTC continues to overnight in some very small towns which have no motel facilities and very limited restaurant choices. That's quaint for campers on the meal plan, but it means a bus ride for the motel people. Again, that is typically over 300 people or about 20% of the tour.
> 
> ...


I also camped and did meals on my own. The small towns had great food otions IMO, I enjoyed hitting places I wouldn't have normally. Can't speak for the motel accomodations, but personally, the small town, camping thing has a great vibe to me and is a plus when considering my options.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Camping is just a choice we all have to make.

I don't want a VBT where you ride 35 miles a day and have a chef prepared gourmet meal every night, and I don't want to go on a self supported tour solo.

These tours are in between with camping and the surrounding atmosphere (aka circus  ) being one attraction to some. Decent motel accomodations are desired by some of us (aka old people) who can afford it and and wouldn't go camping if someone paid us to do it. I think that is one reason CRMBT was started.

So whatever you decide to do, have fun and enjoy the ride!


----------

